# Large Cities with lots of street trees



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

please post cities with at least 2 million people, and focus on tree lined streets, not just parks. Feel free to discuss your opinions on how trees contribute to the quality of life of a city


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

One city that surprised me tremendously, was Mexico City. It had a bit of a bad reputation in North America, so I was expecting a mess of all concrete with no trees. I was quite shocked to see big trees everywhere, on nearly every street outside of the old historic centre, and a fair amount wherever space permitted in the centro. I believe this has made a tremendous difference in the lives of its inhabitants, as the trees suck up pollution and spit out oxygen, moderate the climate, increase the beauty of the streets, and provide a habitat for animals.



Here are some pictures, the excellent aerials courtesy of forumer Hotu Matua


La Condesa según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Clavería según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Polanco y Anzures según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Planeta hombre (10) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


street level trees, these pics are from another great poster here, AlJuarez


Avenida México por aljuarez, en Flickr


Restaurantes en la Condesa por aljuarez, en Flickr


Esculturas de Javier Marín en el Paseo de la Reforma por aljuarez, en Flickr


Av. Nuevo León por aljuarez, en Flickr


Mexico City por aljuarez, en Flickr


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

In this pics Mexico City seems very green. Atlanta has lots of trees too!


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Gatech12 said:


> In this pics Mexico City seems very green. Atlanta has lots of trees too!


To me, trees are one of the most important things, especially in big cities


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brasília is one of the cities with more trees among brazilian largest cities. The city was built during 50s and one of the most remarkable parts of the project is undoubtedly the arborization and lots of urban parks.


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, that's very green, Brasilia


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Singapore - the garden city!


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Singapore is another great choice, an amazing city overall. I like the combination of density and trees/plants jammed into almost every available space

Another thing I'd like to point out from the first picture, is the extra row of trees in the middle of the road. I think all wide streets should streets should have something similar. It completely transforms them from a big ugly mess of cars, to a pleasant street that you can enjoy walking on.


----------



## nareik (Nov 23, 2013)

Buenos Aries


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

Johannesburg. This is extra notable because Johannesburg is situated in an area with no naturally growing trees. These were ALL planted.


----------



## Neelabh (Aug 19, 2011)

*New Delhi & National Capital Region(NCR)*

New Delhi & National Capital Region(NCR)


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Atlanta has the highest percentage of tree cover in the U.S. at around 36%. It is sometimes referred to as the "city in a forest"...trees are considered by some to be Atlanta's greatest natural asset. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlanta_tree_canopy

Atlanta skyline:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sydney has a lot of trees planted on its streets (just not many in the CBD). Most Australian cities do, actually..









http://www.airpano.ru/Photogallery-Photo.php?author=2&photo=78








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawinwongsodihardjo/10643735723/sizes/h/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawinwongsodihardjo/10643518254/sizes/h/

Lighthouse Reserve, Sydney by Graham Ezzy, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpeacey/5046211155/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/betchaboy/11143354774/sizes/h/


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nanjing and hangzhou wins title


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Guanzhou's green axis; also quite a bit of trees alongside the roads:



_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: why13512754218.
> 
> Nov 25.
> ..


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The trees are poorly cared for so in that there is room for improvement, but Bucharest has a lot of trees.

Pic from an ultra-central position:










Pic from the same spot but a different angle and showing the city all the way to the South-Eastern periphery: 










This is in the North of the city, where villa neighbourhoods make way for the parks along the great ring of lakes:










The lakes:




























http://blog.alexgalmeanu.com/blog/2013/10/21/cu-elicopterul-deasupra-bucurestiului/

IMO taking better care of the trees would include "combing" the treetops more extensively so they grow more compact. Now they are disordered and messy, and not very pleasing visually; they also conceal the architecture when they shouldn't. For example, I was recently reading an article about a historical monument house and when I tried to look it up on StreetView I found the place but you can't really see anything (the house on the other side of the road is also special and you can't see it either). Or maybe the problem isn't necessarily the treetop and in the case of such villas (which are typical for old Bucharest) maybe it would just be better to have them growing a taller trunk so that the treetop is at a higher level, letting the house be seen. Now that I think of it, the best trees for this (from my own experience) are plane trees (platanus). 
There are plane trees too in Bucharest but as you can see in this example, without any care and planning of their growth it's still going to be a mess (a likable one in this case).
Commieblock areas are also filled with trees, like in this example. It doesn't really make a great difference aesthetically, commie blocks are still awful, but when you live there you enjoy the trees.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Some more Bucharest pics.

Central:










Moving out of the centre:










Non-central:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Berlin!* From above (you can check it out yourself in Google Earth) it looks like the city isn't intersected by grey asphalt lines, but by green veins. Literally every street of the 19th century expansions is tree lined.


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

The commercial streets of Guangzhou's old city seem to have a very thick tree canopy.
http://map.qq.com/#pano=10061004120629134459000&heading=204&pitch=8&zoom=1

More outlying areas often have a lot of street trees too
http://map.qq.com/#pano=10061015120629142835000&heading=192&pitch=-3&zoom=1

It seems even industrial areas have lots of street trees
http://map.qq.com/#pano=10061015120705102748200&heading=265&pitch=0&zoom=1


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

memph said:


> The commercial streets of Guangzhou's old city seem to have a very thick tree canopy.
> http://map.qq.com/#pano=10061004120629134459000&heading=204&pitch=8&zoom=1
> 
> More outlying areas often have a lot of street trees too
> ...


Hadn't heard of map qq before, thanks for the introduction, it seems to have nice coverage


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Those pictures of Sydney are pretty awesome


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

*Miami*

The southeastern portions of the city of Miami and surrounding areas are distinctively lush with an amazing tree canopy









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiflyme/3041339503/


Coconut Grove by Kid Holiday, on Flickr


Miracle Mile by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


P3100207 by bvohra, on Flickr


coral gables late afternoon by mjg300, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gablesmavens/9496485217/in/[email protected]


Coral Gables (HDR) by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


Miami/Florida, 27/Set/2009 by Ultra E, on Flickr


Biscayne Bay - Miami Florida by Mona Hura, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Very nice. These trees provide welcome shadow when it's hot.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Atlanta


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm* - the capital city of Sweden and a center of the 2.4 mln. metro area. There are a lot of green spaces and parks in and around the city that make it very cozy place during summertime. 
Strandvägen is a prime example of a street lined with trees. It is a boulevard on Östermalm in central Stockholm:


_MG_7766 par gregorykashkin, sur Flickr


IMG_1019 ed par BumbyFoto, sur Flickr


IMG_1001 ed par BumbyFoto, sur Flickr


IMG_0991 ed par BumbyFoto, sur Flickr

Karlavägen


Karlavägen par Koji Kawano, sur Flickr


Stockholm par Guillaume Speurt, sur Flickr

Some other areas:


Estcolmo desde el canal - 08 by Sitomon, on Flickr


Estcolmo desde el canal - 54 par Sitomon, sur Flickr


Game Park Sunset I par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12097908283/in/photolist-jr3WDz


IMG_1078 ed par BumbyFoto, sur Flickr


IMG_1103 ed par BumbyFoto, sur Flickr


Stockholm stureplan par Alex Capdevielle Photography, sur Flickr


Tyra Wigg par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr


Af Chapman, Stockholm par vetaturfumare, sur Flickr


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA, Real Trees Lined Street Photos.. * *#1*




It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA, Real Trees Lined Street Photos.. * *#2*



.000000000000FEB14 JKT MONAS P5292470sm-cityscapeWEST- by MYW_2507, on Flickr


.00000000000017FEB JKT location-jakarta-01 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


.00000000000015FEB JKT jakarta2008.2 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


JKT Sudirman 1888_f2e2d36ff9_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr


JKT Kuningan RasunaSaid 84365033 by MYW_2507, on Flickr

jkt2 9407922435_961fd45b8d_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA, Real Trees Lined Street Photos.. * *#3*


It is not a dream.. It is how Jakarta looks like on Sunday by MYW_2507, on Flickr


.00000000000015FEB JKT Jakarta Indonesia 19 by-traveladventureeverywhere by MYW_2507, on Flickr


.00000000000015FEB JKT-a59b4c52d6702ea8a by MYW_2507, on Flickr


JKT PED Menteng 18d9e95b28_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr


.333 JKT 2011 indo_pilot 4981508675_49a05db13b_z by MYW_2507, on Flickr

111 JKT PED5_5d10b1bd59_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA, Real Trees Lined Street Photos.. * *#4*


JKT Semanggi 29_d85935c8da_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr


111JKT 11851031645_2cd244c996_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr


.444 JKT STREET jakarta_sightseeing by MYW_2507, on Flickr


.444 JKT STREET 2010 135378597_56b6926e7a_z by MYW_2507, on Flickr


JKT2 11490089934_8672a5305d_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr


JKT IMG_0941_zps9506cd6e by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA, Real Trees Lined Street Photos.. * *#5*


.00000000 JKT Sudirman 2450787314 by MYW_2507, on Flickr






00ARS JKT .00000000 JKT Thamrin IMGP0403 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## GiacomoPuccini (Jun 27, 2014)

New York. The side streets in the UES, UWS, and Village have tons of old, mature trees.


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA, Real Trees Lined Street Photos.. * *#6*


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA, Real Trees Lined Street Photos.. * *#7*


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Amsterdam is known the world over for a variety of things but few people will think of its trees first, if at all. yet with 600.000 trees Amsterdam is one of the most tree-rich cities in Europe. By way of comparison, Paris has only 95.000 trees.

Amsterdam was declared the Elm city of Europe, owing to the fact that the city’s streets and canals are lined with at least 75.000 Elms, many of them between 80 and 100 years old.












































​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*SURABAYA, East Java, Indonesia* *#1*

*The Skyline*


WingWing said:


> Surabaya in delusion





detta.priyandika said:


> *Selamat Pagi Surabaya*
> 
> Raya Darmo





detta.priyandika said:


>





IlhamSby said:


> Jalan Panglima Sudirman





IlhamSby said:


> Pangsud





ray_sby said:


> *Jalan Pemuda*
> foto by : Tama81
> 
> [*]


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*SURABAYA, East Java, Indonesia* *#2*









Surabaya Skyline by IlhamBTX, on flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10165248986



ray_sby said:


> *Simpang Jalan Darmo - Jalan Diponegoro - Jalan A. Yani*
> foto by : Tama81





aan_mustafa said:


> Jl. Kertajaya Indah





cak cuk said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/rypislearningphotography/13244193394/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

BringMe said:


> Amsterdam is known the world over for a variety of things but few people will think of its trees first, if at all. yet with 600.000 trees Amsterdam is one of the most tree-rich cities in Europe. By way of comparison, Paris has only 95.000 trees.
> 
> Amsterdam was declared the Elm city of Europe, owing to the fact that the city’s streets and canals are lined with at least 75.000 Elms, many of them between 80 and 100 years old.


The (uncredited) source of this info gives, however, 400k as the total number of trees in Amsterdam, not 600k.
Also it's bizarre to compare the number of street trees in Paris (96k) with the total number of trees in Amsterdam, instead of the street/canal trees (75k). The total number of trees in Paris is 484k.
Anyway, beautiful pics. My favourite pics of Amsterdam's trees are the autumn pics with yellow leaves. I've been to Amsterdam in spring (and adored it), but I want to come back as soon as possible during autum to see it like that too.

Speaking of numbers, I've posted pics of Bucharest but here are the most recent numbers I found, from 2011: 1.7M trees on the public domain and 400k more on the private domain (source). About double compared to the last official estimations made decades ago. Also, according to that piece, there's an EU requirement of three trees per inhabitant? That would be a lot. 

Interactive map of all Bucharest trees: http://regver.pmb.ro/Index.aspx?id=...34158&lon=556039.13442&layers=BTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Tree lined boulevards and streets in Rotterdam



Arrrgh said:


> Al landende


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*SURABAYA, East Java, Indonesia* *#3*









Surabaya Skyline by IlhamBTX, on flickr









just another day in surabaya by orange girl, on flickr









by : *Helen Seftira*



dimasputra said:


>





dimasputra said:


> edisi *Surabaya CBD* (6/4/13)



_sumber : http://vibiznews.com/2014/06/10/pembangunan-apartemen-di-surabaya-meningkat-2/_


----------

